# NAD: Bugera V22



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I reluctantly ordered a Bugera V22 for home practice and light jams. It sounds amazing on the videos I've seen and people speak very highly of the tone it gets. But there has been some reliability problems with it that do concern me.

This is what I'm staring at right now, can't wait to be able to test it out, hopefully this weekend, although it's super busy.... argh...


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought mine a few weeks ago, love it! A true working man's blues amp!!


----------



## Stiman (Oct 17, 2010)

Sweet, happy NAD!!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've only had a chance to play it for a few minutes at bedroom volume levels, but man is it sweet!! Great Clean and nice overdrive crunch!


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Grats! I've heard outstanding reviews of the amp. Hopefully you'll be as happy as the majority of owners.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm really loving this amp so far, sounds great at bedroom levels and also cranked up! Just enough crunch for hard rock, I may need to add an overdrive for metal though, I don't play a lot of metal so that's not that important to me. Here are some pics I took of it yesterday, it's a beautiful looking amp as well!


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

nice photos! very clean looking amp!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I keep earing more and more about Bugera amps. Now from what i can tell they kinda make clones of excisting amps right?..what is your modeled after?. All made in china right?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks real nice , and I hope it plays as good as it looks ,then you will have winner there.

Congrats....


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

al3d said:


> I keep earing more and more about Bugera amps. Now from what i can tell they kinda make clones of excisting amps right?..what is your modeled after?. All made in china right?


Yes it is made in China. Some say it is modeled after a Matchless amp, but I really can't say for sure.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

I have had this amp for 8 months --- it is one of the best under $1,000 right now. Upgrade the tubes and the stock speaker and it's even better!!!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

What a sweet looking amp! And great pics too......congrats!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey, just checking in to see how things are going with the Bugera amps? I am amp shopping right now for something fairly cheap in that price range. The sound clips sound great but are you guys finding them reliable?


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

15 months in and zero issues.


----------

